# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ پیرامون انتخاب رشته > رشته های دانشگاهی >  سوال در مورد رشته ي شيمي

## sina a

سلام،چند سوال داشتم ممنون ميشم كمكم كنيد
١-شيمي محض خوبه يا كاربردي(با توجه به اين ك حتمي ميخوام بعد از ليسانس خارج كشور تحصيل كنم)
٢-در خارج كشور به شيمي اهميت ميدن؟!؟اگ ميدن بيشتر به محض اهميت ميدن يا كاربردي؟!؟
٣-بازار كارش در ايران و خارج چطوره؟!؟
٤-من خيلي جا ها شنيدم اگ كارت تو شيمي بگيره حتي تا ١٠ مليونم تو ايران درآمد داري درسته؟!؟
٥-من برام خيلي مهم هس ك ت خارج كشور به شيمي اهميت ميدن يا ن؟! و بازار كشورش چطوري در خارج كشور؟!؟


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## sina a

upppp


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## YAS12345678

سلام من انصرافی ارشد شیمی تجزیه بو علی هستم کارشناسیمم از دانشگاه رازی بهترین دانشگاه  گرفتم باور کن خیلی پشیمونم خیلی خیلی که دیگه ادامه ندادم انصراف دادم و برگشتم از نو بخونم برای کنکور
اولا کاربردی از محض خیلی بهتر هم درساش ساده تر هم بازار کارش بهتره و رتبه بهتری میخوای تا قبول شی در ایران که بازار کار وجود نداره چون بازار کارش من تهرانم بود بهترین حالتش یک میلیون پانصد میدن اگر کار پیدا کنی اونم راحت یه تومنش برای اقامت میره و خرج
خارج از کشور کار نمیدین ولی منم شنیدم بیشتر از ایران اهمیت میدن ولی مطمعنم اول کار به خودشون میرسه تا کسی دیگه اونم از خارج ولی برای ادامه تحصیل برای من که دانشگاهم خوب بود برای ادامه دادن تو خارج از کشور راحت بود برام
من به عنوان دوست بهت میگم اصلا نیا سمتش اگه الانم دانشجویی برو انصراف بده یه راه دیگه انتخاب بکن مثل پرستاری پون هم توایران به دلیل کم بود و اشباع نشدن کارش زیاد هم خارج 
موفق باشی

----------


## Hamed.Boskabadi

_سلام شیمی کاربردی فردوسی میخونم............کاربردی بهتره هم تو ایران هم خارج از ایران در ضمن توجه اون تو کشورهای اروپایی و شرق آسیا و آمریکا بسیار بسیار زیاده بازار کارشم بقول خودت اگه بگیره زیاده خارج کشورم همینطور البته اونجا توجه بیشتری دارن رشته های پتروشیمی در فوق لیسانس پردرآمده_

----------


## broslee

تو یه سایتی نوشته بود:
کاربردی و محض درس هاش تفاوت زیادی ندارن ولی برای استخدام کاربردی در اولویته.

رشته مهندسی شیمی هم وجود داره.کارش احتمالا بهتره.

----------


## pOker_face

چون جز رشته های علوم پایس کاربرد زیادی نداره چ بسیار دانشجوهای شیمی دیدم ک با مدرک ارشد دارن پشتیبانی قلم چی میکنن برای ماهی200-300تومن و بسیاریشون واسه همین کنکور 95 دارن اماده میشن
ضمن اینکه دروس سختی هم داره به نسبت ....تو این رشته فقط عمرت بیهوده تلف میشه سختی زیادی داره اما بی فایده 
اگه بخاییم از بین بدتر و بدتر یکی رو انتخاب کنیم کاربردی به نسبت بهتر هستش چون دوره کاراموزی داره ک محض اونو نداره
با توجه به ادمای اطرافم ک عمرشونو تو این رشته گذروندند دارم صحبت میکنم

----------


## nima4211

> سلام من انصرافی ارشد شیمی تجزیه بو علی هستم کارشناسیمم از دانشگاه رازی بهترین دانشگاه  گرفتم باور کن خیلی پشیمونم خیلی خیلی که دیگه ادامه ندادم انصراف دادم و برگشتم از نو بخونم برای کنکور
> اولا کاربردی از محض خیلی بهتر هم درساش ساده تر هم بازار کارش بهتره و رتبه بهتری میخوای تا قبول شی در ایران که بازار کار وجود نداره چون بازار کارش من تهرانم بود بهترین حالتش یک میلیون پانصد میدن اگر کار پیدا کنی اونم راحت یه تومنش برای اقامت میره و خرج
> خارج از کشور کار نمیدین ولی منم شنیدم بیشتر از ایران اهمیت میدن ولی مطمعنم اول کار به خودشون میرسه تا کسی دیگه اونم از خارج ولی برای ادامه تحصیل برای من که دانشگاهم خوب بود برای ادامه دادن تو خارج از کشور راحت بود برام
> من به عنوان دوست بهت میگم اصلا نیا سمتش اگه الانم دانشجویی برو انصراف بده یه راه دیگه انتخاب بکن مثل پرستاری پون هم توایران به دلیل کم بود و اشباع نشدن کارش زیاد هم خارج 
> موفق باشی


واقعا؟؟؟؟
شما فک کنم دبیرستانی باشیدااا :Yahoo (23):  :Yahoo (23):  :Yahoo (23):  :Yahoo (23):  :Yahoo (23):  :Yahoo (77):  :Yahoo (77): 

لاااااااف

----------

